# Spasms



## JCEBV (Mar 6, 2007)

Greetings:Can someone help me understand the notion of colonic spasms? I have frequent abdominal spasms that can be felt, and sometimes seen. (I also have had muscle spasms in my limbs for sometime)But in the realm of IBS, What is colonic spasm? Can it be felt as a flutter or only pain?Thanks


----------

